# Goodreader



## Nicosun (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour j'ai investi dans File HD mais avant de faire le rangement des fichier complet, j'aimerais bien des avis sur Goodreader par rapport à file reader.

Parceque 0,79 cents c'est pas la mer à boire par rapport au temps que je vais passer a transférer et faire du rangement.

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## BlueVelvet (2 Juin 2010)

Salut!
Je ne connais pas File HD mais ai acheté GoodReader hier soir (c'est frais donc..) et le trouve excellent.
Le transfert via USB est très simple - et j'y tenais, pas envie de passer par WiFi et adresse IP temporaire, c'est compliquer les choses...
La lecture est agréable, bien que je regrette qu'il n'y aie pas de défilement de pages droite-gauche au lieu du défilement haut-bas... Mais peut-être y a-t-il un réglage que j'ai raté.
Affichage très clair, possibilité de défiler rapidement en gardant affichés plus longtemps les petits menus haut/bas...
Très bon, donc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------

... ceci dit, à regarder les specs de File HD, je mets les deux en balances...
File HD lit les fichiers RTF, ce qui peut être pratique...

Autres avis utiles donc!


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (2 Juin 2010)

D'ailleurs c'est pas pour rien que cet appli est en tête sur l'appstore dans la catégorie applis payantes.


----------



## Nicosun (3 Juin 2010)

Merci, mais pour File HD pour l'instant il fait la même chose.

Par contre le fait qu'il soit en haut des ventes est quand même un gros argument, car cela pourrait laisser penser qu'ils vont l'améliorer dés que possible car c'est une belle ressource de revenu.

Pour le moment je reste sous File car je n'ai encore trouvé aucun argument m'obligeant à faire la faramineuse dépense de 0,79 cent  
En fait j'essaie d'éviter les dépenses inutiles quelque soit la somme, mon Canon HG10 est là pour me le rappeler tous les jours, vivement que je trouve un acheteur.


----------



## Bond@007 (3 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai testé :
- Fast Pdf : j'aime la présentation étagère en bois comme iBooks, les pages défilent très rapidement et sans saccade. Mais pas trouvé d'options pour créer des dossiers style Magazines, BDs ... L'affichage des covers n'est pas aussi nette que sous iBooks.
- Goodreader : j'ai testé l'import via wifi mais pas encore l'usb (comme procéder ?), les dossiers et sous-dossiers sont possibles mais pas de présentation étagère et plus lent au défilement.
- Pdf Reader Pro : en cours ...

J'ai tenté de convertir mes pdfs au format ePub pour les installer via iTunes, ils apparaissent dans l'étagère mais pas de zoom possible. L'effet des pages qui tournent est très sympa (manque juste le bruit de page  ). J'ai utilisé Calibre pour les conversions, çà fonctionne pas trop mal mais il faut encore qu'il optimise le format de sortie iPad et pourtant l'option existe déjà ...


----------



## twinworld (3 Juin 2010)

je voudrais pas avoir l'air d'insister, mais Air Sharing HD et Air Sharing Pro (qui sont assez chers) sont très chouettes comme visionneuses et pour transférer des fichiers entre iPhone, iPad et MBP.


----------



## BlueVelvet (3 Juin 2010)

@ Bond:

j'ai testé l'import via wifi mais pas encore l'usb (comme procéder ?)

Dans iTunes, onglet Applications, en dessous de la liste des Apps, Goodreader apparaît comme Pages par ex. : on rajoute les fichiers en les sélectionnant.


----------



## Bond@007 (4 Juin 2010)

BlueVelvet a dit:


> @ Bond:
> 
> j'ai testé l'import via wifi mais pas encore l'usb (comme procéder ?)
> 
> Dans iTunes, onglet Applications, en dessous de la liste des Apps, Goodreader apparaît comme Pages par ex. : on rajoute les fichiers en les sélectionnant.


 
Super, je testerai ce soir ... Merciiii


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (4 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je voudrais pas avoir l'air d'insister, mais Air Sharing HD et Air Sharing Pro (qui sont assez chers) sont très chouettes comme visionneuses et pour transférer des fichiers entre iPhone, iPad et MBP.


On en doute pas mais 10 fois plus cher aussi


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2010)

Oui c'est pour ca que j'ai precisé qu'il est assez che


----------



## Trudo (4 Juin 2010)

J'utilise Airsharing HD et j'aime bien même si on ne peut annoter les pdf et éditer les fichiers MS Office. J'aimerais bien une fusion de Airsharing, Documents to go et iAnnotate PDF.


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2010)

Document to Go fonctionne un peu comme iWork.com ? 

moi j'ai installé Page sur mon iPad. Je suis en train de chercher des infos pour savoir comment se passe le partage de document avec iWork 09.

J'ai iWork 08 chez moi et je sais pas s'il est possible de créer un document avec iWork 09, le charger sur iWork.com, l'ouvrir avec Page d'iPad, le modifier et le sauver.


----------



## salamander (4 Juin 2010)

Perso j'ai testé goodreader, il est super pratique pour les transferts, mais au niveau de la fluidité en lecture de pdf, c'est pas encore ça....ça reste cependant positif comme lecteur, je n'en ai pas encore essayé d'autres..


----------



## NoxDiurna (4 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Perso j'ai testé goodreader, il est super pratique pour les transferts, mais au niveau de la fluidité en lecture de pdf, c'est pas encore ça....ça reste cependant positif comme lecteur, je n'en ai pas encore essayé d'autres..



Je peux pas être plus d'accord avec toi. Une petite optimisation et le logiciel sera totalement incontournable sur iPad.


----------



## Gwen (5 Juin 2010)

Après une semaine passé avec GoodReader je suis hyper satisfait de ce logiciel. 

Facilité de gestion des fichiers, transfère par glissé déposé grâce a iTunes et ce quel que soit l'ordinateur. Lecture simple de la plupart des fichiers que j'utilise. Etc. 

Bref, il est dans le dock et je l'utilise régulièrement.


----------



## Bond@007 (5 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Après une semaine passé avec GoodReader je suis hyper satisfait de ce logiciel.
> 
> Facilité de gestion des fichiers, transfère par glissé déposé grâce a iTunes et ce quel que soit l'ordinateur. Lecture simple de la plupart des fichiers que j'utilise. Etc.
> 
> Bref, il est dans le dock et je l'utilise régulièrement.



En effet, le glissé déposé via iTunes et donc via USB est très très bien mais je lui trouve un manque de fluidité flagrant par rapport à FastPDF. Il faudrait pouvoir passer d'une page à l'autre par clic à gauche ou droite de la page et pas dans le fonds. Une présentation étagère à la sauce iBooks et effet de page qui tourne plus des annotations possibles et ce serait The Application !!!

Edit : j'ai glissé-déposé les pdfs sur l'icône de Goodreader mais après syncro usb, je ne trouve pas trace des fichiers ... ké passa ?


----------



## Nicosun (5 Juin 2010)

Pour l'instant File HD fait tout pareil et l'affiche est presque instantanée sur les documents.

On passe aussi par déplacer poser sur iTunes, bref les 2 apps semblent les mêmes finalement.


----------



## Bond@007 (7 Juin 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> En effet, le glissé déposé via iTunes et donc via USB est très très bien mais je lui trouve un manque de fluidité flagrant par rapport à FastPDF. Il faudrait pouvoir passer d'une page à l'autre par clic à gauche ou droite de la page et pas dans le fonds. Une présentation étagère à la sauce iBooks et effet de page qui tourne plus des annotations possibles et ce serait The Application !!!
> 
> Edit : j'ai glissé-déposé les pdfs sur l'icône de Goodreader mais après syncro usb, je ne trouve pas trace des fichiers ... ké passa ?


 
Personne ne peut m'aider pour la méthodologie complète pour le glisser-déposer avec Goodreader car je n'ai toujours pas trouvé ... 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part, dans iTunes, je vais dans l'onglet Application de mon iPad.

Je descends tout en bas et je clic sur Goodreader. Sur la fenêtre de droite, je glisse les éléments voulus. Le iPad se synchronise et je peux retrouver mes documents dans GR immédiatement.


----------



## sharky (9 Juin 2010)

Est ce que vous avez essayé cloud readers ? Gratuit, synchro par glisser déposer dans itunes ou encore plus simplement par wifi. Moins visuel que d'autres mais tout aussi efficace


----------



## mike1 (13 Juin 2010)

Pas mal Goodreader en mode wifi rapide et pratique


----------



## PO_ (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous et merci de vos témoignages, 

quelqu'un peut-il me préciser si, avec Goodreader, il est possible de récupérer des fichiers depuis un autre ordi que le sien ? Par exemple, je suis chez un pote, et je veux récupérer des photos, ou autre chose. S'il a le wifi, peut-on transférer des élements sur mon iPad ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part, avec Goodreader, je récupère des données depuis tout ordi équipé d'iTunes sans aucun souci.

Pareille au niveau du transfert WIFI, aucun souci, quelque soit 'ordinateur.


----------



## PO_ (14 Juin 2010)

Je ne comprends pas, lorsque l'on connecte un iPad sur un ordi qui n'est pas celui avec lequel on fait habituellement la synchro (via iTunes), cela ne pose pas de problèmes ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2010)

Non, aucuns, il suffit de ne pas activer le transfert des infos traditionnels comme la musique, ou autres.


----------



## PO_ (15 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Non, aucuns, il suffit de ne pas activer le transfert des infos traditionnels comme la musique, ou autres.



merci des précisions


----------



## legallou (16 Juin 2010)

Pour aider, j'ai fait une comparaison GoodReader versus Air Sharing, et aussi un tutoriel sur le transfert des fichiers Pages vers le Mac via Dropbox. Le tout sur mon site. section iPad.


----------



## sharky (18 Juin 2010)

Pour ceux qui ont de nombreux doc à transférer dans GoodReader par Wifi, il est possible de monter l'iPad comme un disque réseau et d'y glisser ses doc :

http://www.goodreader.net/gr-man-tr-wifi-mac.html


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2010)

ben ouais, je pensais que tout le monde faisait comme ça... Je fais pareil avec Air Sharing.


----------



## DarkVander (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à Tous,

Je viens d'installer goodreader sur mon ipad. Je trouve l'application très bonne mais 2 trucs me perturbes !!

J'ai 4go de fichiers à transférer bien rangés dans des dossiers. Hors je n arrive pas à transférer les dossiers complets. Je suis obligé de transférer les fichiers, puis dans un second temps de créer moi même les dossiers dans l'application goodreader. Et là les dossiers apparaissent bien dans itunes (mais pas les sous-dossier !)

Cela me pose un gros problème, car si il n y a pas de solution, cela veut dire que je vais devoir me frapper tout ça à la main. Donc un temps fou.

Avez vous une solution pour transférer les dossiers et sous dossiers directement ?
Si non, une autre application de type goodreader (par ex documents to) permettrait il de le faire ?

Je n'arrive pas non plus à modifier les documents word ou excel. Est il possible de le faire avec goodreader et d'enregistrer le fichier modifié ?

Voila, j'ai navigué sur le web, mais je ne trouve pas de tuto détaillé sur l utilisation de goodreader et les réponses à mes 2 questions...

Je m'en remet donc à votre savoir...

Merci

PS : MA DEMANDE CONCERNE UNIQUEMENT LE TRANSFERT PAR USB. JE SUIS ACTUELLEMENT A L ETRANGER ET LE RESEAU WIFI NE ME PERMET PAS DE CONNECTER 2 APPAREILS SUR LE MEME RESEAU...


----------



## sharky (15 Septembre 2010)

Pour les fichiers Office, non ce n'est pas possible avec GoodReader. Pout ton souci de dossier, difficile à dire, iTunes est peut être le soucis. Je transfère en Wifi de grosses quantités de données avec des dossiers et ça toujours fonctioné.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2010)

Via iTunes tu ne peux pas transférer (actuellement) un dossier (et sous-dossier inclu), mais en mode Wifi si, sans problème, avec des centaines de sous-dossiers contenant des centaines de fichiers mais c'est un peu long.

Pour éditer il te faut Pages (tu ouvres depuis GoodReader) je crois et ce n'est pas parfait avec des enrichissements complexes.


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2010)

Pour transférer un dossier, je le compresse en ZIP, je le transfert sur l'iPad puis je le décompresse ensuite et les dossiers sont conservés.


----------



## DarkVander (16 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pour transférer un dossier, je le compresse en ZIP, je le transfert sur l'iPad puis je le décompresse ensuite et les dossiers sont conservés.



Mais comme cela est simple et malin quant on y pense !!! Je vais le faire de ce pas et te fais un retour. Merci, c'est trop fort !!!

Pour le wifi, je testerai à mon retour en France ou d en un autre pays le mois prochain . car la impossible de brancher plusieurs appareils sur le même réseau (complètement débile d ailleurs)

Il faut donc pages pour modifier les .doc ? qu en ait il des .xls, pps, et autres documents office ? J ai vu sur le net, des app comme numbers pour excel, pages pour word, etc...

Il y a t il une apps qui regroupe le tout ? J ai vu que documents to go a l air pas mal pour ça  ? (a confirmer si il gère tous les docs office)...Il y a la version prémium a 13,99 et la version standard à 7,99. Quelles sont les grandes différences entre les 2 ? Je veux bien investir mais vu le prix, je préfère suivre quelques conseils bienvenues...

il y a aussi office...Bref, si vous en connaissez un qui sort du lot, je suis preneur...


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2010)

Document to go est pas mal, la différence entre les deux versions et la compatibilité avec exchange de la version premium il me semble.


----------



## DarkVander (16 Septembre 2010)

Bon petit retour comme promis. Effectivement le fait de ziper marche et c est bien la l essentiel. encore un grand merci.

Petit bémol tout de meme...Je pense qu il y a une limitation pour le unzip au niveau de la taille du fichier...j ai essayé pour le dossier entier (plus de 4go) impossible, la moitié non plus. Je pense que le maxi doit etre en 1,5 et 2 go mais je me trompe peut etre.

Ensuite, dans le dossier unzipé, il recrée un dossier identique a l intérieur, une sorte de doublon. Je ne suis pas très clair mais vous comprendrez si vous l utilisez. Du coup, il faut faire une petite exportation pour effacer le dossier en doublon vide... heu...capiche ?

Pour documents to go, on peut donc bien modifier et enregistrer les modifs de tous les docs office sans exception ?


----------



## salamander (16 Septembre 2010)

Sur leur site, il y a une appli pour Mac qui permet de transférer les fichiers et de créer des dossiers et sous dossiers sans ouvrir iTunes, tout se fait par le biais de l'application. 

Sinon, pour avoir testé fastpdf, au niveau fluidité de lecture, je trouve que c'est le meilleur, par contre la navigation dans l application n'est pas à la hauteur....(il permet aussi de créer des dossiers).


----------



## DarkVander (17 Septembre 2010)

Ok bon à savoir...merci

Et pour documents to go ? savez vous si on peut modifier et enregistrer les modifs des documents office (excel, word, powerpoint) ?

Je pense prendre la version à 7, je pense que celle ci est suffisante...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

sharky a dit:


> Est ce que vous avez essayé cloud readers ? Gratuit, synchro par glisser déposer dans itunes ou encore plus simplement par wifi. Moins visuel que d'autres mais tout aussi efficace



OUI j utilise cloud readers absolument parfait sans prise de tete


----------



## DarkVander (18 Septembre 2010)

heuuu..personne pour me répondre sur la modif, et l enregistrement des documents office sur documents to go ? Peut on transférer les docs modifiés enregistrés sur l ipad autre que par email (par ex par wifi ou itunes)...?


----------



## legallou (18 Septembre 2010)

Pour transférer un dossier et ses sous-dossiers, utilisez sur le Mac le logiciel gratuit GoodReaderUSB. Je l'ai déjà fait pour du gros volume : Un dossier complet d'un site créé avec iWeb.


----------

